# Best morph to put to pinstripe (opinions please)



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I've just bought a pinstripe male as a pet more than investment but I'm now thinking of buying just 1 female to breed him to in future. Id not want to spend more than £600 so give me your opinions guys and what that combo would produce. My initial thinking was a lesser to produce kingpin.


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

butter- pretty much what you said


----------



## ClareMummyto4 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a female pin and was wondering the same as you as im looking for a male as some point, if i can join ur thread pls rather than starting another. :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I love Axanthic Pins so my female Pin will be going to my visual male Axanthic hopefully next season if she carries on eating :2thumb:. I may put the Super Pastel to her aswell because i'd then know who the daddy was should i get a split clutch :2thumb:.


----------



## ClareMummyto4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ive beein looking thru at different morphs which i like the look of plus would also go nicely with my pinstripe female, Banana Ball was my fav!:flrt:.......then realised the ££££:whistling2:


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Claire I think your super pastel would go well with my pin


----------



## ClareMummyto4 (Jan 6, 2012)

True, lemon blasts are nice, been searching on here
Lemon Blast - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons
searching for different combos, found pinstripe x granite for a chance of a granite pin, their pretty cool too








my favourite....but dont have the ££ lol, here it is Banana ball x pin for a banana pin:flrt:


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

Get a Firefly, nice addition to a collection and bonkers combination when crossed with a pin...


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Bumblebee, easily get one for £600.

You could produce.
Pastel
Spider
Pin
Lemon Blast
Spinner
Spinner Blast
Bumblebees

Or if you want Kingpins go for Lesser Pastel
Pastel
Pin
Lesser
Lesser Pastel
Lemon Blast
KingPin
KingPin Pastel


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

If it was me, and hopefully this is what I'll be doing next year, it'd put a firefly to a pin and shoot for dragonflys :2thumb:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

I would say that you really should stretch to a double gene female, even if a bit over your budget. Favourites have to be firefly, pastel lesser/butter, or pastave. If you really want to keep costs down then a nice super pastel female would fit the bill.


----------



## Nami (Mar 18, 2012)

Problem is, once you solve the problem of what morph you'd like, you then have to bloody find it :bash:

My hunt for a butter pastel lives on!


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I'm holding out for a super pastel I think. But my mind changes every week


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nami said:


> Problem is, once you solve the problem of what morph you'd like, you then have to bloody find it :bash:
> 
> My hunt for a butter pastel lives on!


same thing - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/842652-2010-male-pastel-lesser.html - and a good example too


----------



## Nami (Mar 18, 2012)

alan1 said:


> same thing - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/842652-2010-male-pastel-lesser.html - and a good example too


Okay correction, one that isn't miles away from me >.<


----------

